
Amazon and Mall Operator Look at Turning Sears, JC Penney into Fulfillment Ctrs - thehoff
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-and-giant-mall-operator-look-at-turning-sears-j-c-penney-stores-into-fulfillment-centers-11596992863
======
Wronnay
Finally some useful ideas what we do with empty shopping centers if the
majority of people buys online.

